# Would you add a second service to restaurant?



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I would say yes to second service.

IIRC the de-rating comes in on your load calculations, continuous vs intermittent load.

You only need to move the one because you would be unloading the small panel to almost nothing, so it is only for balancing the loads. Is it nice to do yes, but not required and it is his money.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think it would be a far better design to install a 320 cont load meter and a 400 amp panelboard.
I stay away from loadcenters on commercial project. 
It isn't going to be doing anyone a favor by installing the unnecessary meter and another small loadcenter.


----------

